# Atwood Newbie



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

So just recently became a boat owner; pontoon boat, but still...

So I'm looking for any tips/tricks/techniques to get on some fish in general but at Atwood as well. Anything other then cats- not bc I don't like them but bc I'm already pretty familiar with those techniques, looking for some new experiences that I didn't have easy access to from shore in the past! 

Saugeye, crappie, bass, etc? 

Any tips are appreciated 👍


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

For myself Atwood is tuff except spring and fall but I mostly fish for Saugeye .Recently I've ran across the White Bass schools breaking water .Just cast about anything into them and you can have some fun . They have been up by the dam .Launch at dam and follow shore to your right,there usually along there .Otherwise I would just drag a crank and troll around,you will pick up occasionl Crappie,catfish, and a few Saugeye if your lucky .I've caught some really nice Flat head trolling for Saugeye


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

fishless said:


> For myself Atwood is tuff except spring and fall but I mostly fish for Saugeye .Recently I've ran across the White Bass schools breaking water .Just cast about anything into them and you can have some fun . They have been up by the dam .Launch at dam and follow shore to your right,there usually along there .Otherwise I would just drag a crank and troll around,you will pick up occasionl Crappie,catfish, and a few Saugeye if your lucky .I've caught some really nice Flat head trolling for Saugeye


I wouldn't mind getting into the white bass schools. I have a 3 year old too so he'll be thrilled by anything that hits the line lol


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Troll shallow and fast for big eyes. 8 foot and under and around 3mph


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Early morning before sun up, jig and minnow or crawler, up close to lay downs like you would Texas rigging for bass.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Dont overlook fishing shallow in the summer. Saugeye are way more tolerant of warm water than walleye. They have them river genetics and are voracious feeders. Find the bait and you will more than likely find the saugeye. The shorline undergrowth and weeds are thick right now, which makes it tough but weeds hold baitfish so there are Saugeye shallow. Ive caught a few put deeper 15-20 fow trolling crawler harnesses, but going to put more focus on casting swimbaits through the weeds. Might go down this evening. Will try and post a report.


----------



## Watership Down (Jul 31, 2019)

Trolling #5 -#6 flicker shads produce crappie, white bass, saugeye and even a cat now and then. Spring and fall minnows for crappie around cover. Good luck!


----------

